# Angel fish?



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 3 angel fish and one is being very cruel to the other. One is white, and 2 are marble. According to my own research I have two males and one female. They are nearly full grown in a 75 gallon tank.
Should I buy one more female to see if it will calm the other down?
There have been no problems until recently. The one male will constantly chase the other male, even though they used to be always together.
Advice?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

That is very normal if 2 have paired off and they may even kill the odd one so you might be better off getting rid of the one that is getting picked on.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

So buying a new female angel fish will not help?
I love my angel fish dearly and DO NOT want to get rid of any.
Would the lone male pair with another female?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The odds are that another angel will not help and if they have paired off there isnt much you can do about the fighting and I would look into putting the odd angel in another tank or getting rid of it before the other one causes damage or even possibly kills it. I have had several different pairs of large breeding angels and there isnt much they wont go after in a community tank. I had 1 large angel take out 3 other eqaully large angels in about 2 weeks and after that I would always take out all other angels after a pair was formed so they wouldnt be killed off by the pair and they were in a 65 gallon.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

So should I remove the aggressive one then? If he is trying to enforce his mate and his territory, if I remove him then...
Because I would rather NOT remove the non-aggressive one.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would remove the one that is getting bullied and keep the pair together but that also kind of depends on what else you have in the tank with them also how big are they


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Another possibility is to remove the pair into their own tank, if you happen to have one large enough hanging around. Of course, it would need to be cycled if not currently in use.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, i have a 10 gallon tank, I would just need to "redo" it... (i called the pet store and they said a 10 gallon is plenty room for 2 angel fish)
one i have had for about a year and the other 2 for about 10 months.

The single angel won't get lonely if there are no other angels in the tank he is in? There are many different types of fish in the tank they are currently in. It is a community. If I were to remove any it would be the mated couple.

Would I have to worry about possible babies? Or are they very strict on the water setting when they mate?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

A ten gallon is way to small for a single angel a 20 gallon should be the bare minimum for 1 adult angel with a 29 being much better. How big are the angels you say nearly full grown but I have had many angels with bodies close to 4 inches not including there fins.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

if I were to lay my angels down on a piece of paper and draw a square around them... including the fins the square would be 3.5 - 4" from left to right, top to bottom.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

I just put one of the angelfish into its own tank for now. At least to get the aggression down.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd have to say you will be better off either putting the one lone angelfish in the ten gallon or finding someone that has a larger tank for it to have a nice home.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it wrong to break up the paired angelfish? Because I cannot have that sort of aggression in my community tank, it's not fair to the other fish...


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

What other fish do you have in the tank? I would say that a pair of angelfish do get very sad when they are taken from their mate due to disease or anything that would seperate them. They just dont seem active and are dull then, atleast that is what I've seen.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Just to add, in my experience I have never had a pair of angels be mad to any of the other species of fish when they are in a pair. They only get mad at other angels when they get in their territory.


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

I removed the two angelfish that have paired into their own tank, and both are very lethargic and dull.
Neither are swimming, and they are not eating.
I do not know what to do. I do not want to get rid of any of my fish. My friend said she would take the lone angel, but I got emotional when she said it.
My fish are very dear to me and I enjoy watching them, having to get rid of a fish feels the same as one passing away, you mourn its loss.

i always liked the "lone" angel fish more then the aggressive male. I always preferred the colors, the behavior and his reaction to other fish in the tank and how mellow he is. I think that has something to do with how I feel about getting rid of him. I would want to give the aggressive male away... Not the nice one...


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Give the pair some time to get used to the tank, what size are they in?


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

aconrad said:


> Just to add, in my experience I have never had a pair of angels be mad to any of the other species of fish when they are in a pair. They only get mad at other angels when they get in their territory.



This angelfish was attacking all my other fish.
some of the fish have scales missing because of him.

Anyways, I brought him back to a local fish store for extreme hobbyists. 
I figured it would be better to have someone who knows exactly how to deal with him and has the room for him.
He just wasn't working with my tank.

I had separated the male from the female as a test, and both were eating fine and showing no lack of energy or depression.
They stared at each other through the glass of the tanks, but the males also did this with each other.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

diverduck said:


> This angelfish was attacking all my other fish.
> some of the fish have scales missing because of him.
> 
> Anyways, I brought him back to a local fish store for extreme hobbyists.
> ...


I'd have toay at the part that you said that had enough room. There is no way that 75 gallons isn't big enough for 3 angels. You just had bad luck, don't give up on them =]


----------



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

I had the space for all three of them, but when one is aggressive and attacking all different types of fish.. I don't have the space for him...


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

i would add another few angels to the tank, and then when they pair off seperate into their own tank


----------

